# Which batteries do you use on Speedlite Flash 90ex?



## lovenix93 (Jun 23, 2014)

I dont know which batteries I have to buy, which are the best for you? Sanyo, amazon basics, duracell, sony, varta, energizer, etc?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't think it matters much, just make sure you have spares with you, those little AAA's don't last long if you use the flash much. I use Duracell's in mine, but only because I have them laying around.


----------



## eos650 (Jun 23, 2014)

I use Sanyo Eneloop AA batteries for my bigger flashes (580 EX, 600 EX RT, etc.). These perform exceptionally well.

Eneloop does make AAA batteries. I don't have much experience with them, but if they are anything like their bigger brothers, they would definitely be worth looking in to.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2014)

Although I have enloop batteries in that size, I don't use it enough to bother wih them, but use Duracell, or what ever I happen to find on sale at Costco when I need batteries.

I just bought one to use on my G1 X at Amazon for $61, and found it controlled my 580 EX II on the G1 X and my 5D MK III.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 23, 2014)

eneloop AAA, beacuse they keep their charge much longer than regular NiMh rechargables. Especially since I use that small flash thing only very infrequently.


----------



## CTJohn (Jun 23, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I just bought one to use on my G1 X at Amazon for $61, and found it controlled my 580 EX II on the G1 X and my 5D MK III.


Pretty cool little flash. I use one on my 6D to control 430EXII's remotely. I still rather have an in camera flash like the 7D for that purpose.


----------



## wsheldon (Jun 23, 2014)

CTJohn said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought one to use on my G1 X at Amazon for $61, and found it controlled my 580 EX II on the G1 X and my 5D MK III.
> ...



Same here - picked one up for fun on whitebox special at Amazon (~$45) even though I have an ST-E3. I use it to control 430EX and 270EX2 flashes for small macro setups when the 600's are too big. And ditto about the Eneloops - they work well.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 23, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> eneloop AAA, beacuse they keep their charge much longer than regular NiMh rechargables. Especially since I use that small flash thing only very infrequently.



I got some Duracell AAA's over the weekend, they are dated best used before 2023. Alkaline batteries are a far better thing to put in equipment for infrequent use.


----------



## knkedlaya (Jun 23, 2014)

I do not have exp with AAA batteries. I use 4 Eneloop for Nissin Di866 and 2 Varta for 270EX. I found both manufacturers are good.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > eneloop AAA, beacuse they keep their charge much longer than regular NiMh rechargables. Especially since I use that small flash thing only very infrequently.
> ...


 
I'd agree, they cost less than a eneloop. The advantage of the enloop is for frequent users where it can pay back by being charged again and again, but, if you only recharge it once a year ...


----------



## Solar B (Jun 23, 2014)

Energizer Ultimate Lithium (non-rechargeable) Best batteries you can get.

I have always wondered why they don't make rechargeable Lithium Ion batteries in an AA size...?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2014)

Solar B said:


> Energizer Ultimate Lithium (non-rechargeable) Best batteries you can get.
> 
> I have always wondered why they don't make rechargeable Lithium Ion batteries in an AA size...?


 
Rechargable Lithium Ion battery cells are 3.3 volts. You would burn out some expensive equipment if you substituted them. They are not a substitute for 1.5 volt cells. That's why they have a different form factor, to keep users from damaging their equipment.


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 23, 2014)

Solar B said:


> Energizer Ultimate Lithium (non-rechargeable) Best batteries you can get.
> 
> I have always wondered why they don't make rechargeable Lithium Ion batteries in an AA size...?



As mentioned, making something with a different voltage directly compatible with old devices is usually a bad mix.

Lithium Ion has it's inherent drawbacks though.
http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi-bin/backpackinglight/forums/thread_display.html?forum_thread_id=10731

I've recently taken up RC cars as a hobby, which is probably the most stressful environment I've seen for batteries. One of the first things they tell you is never charge a Lithium battery unattended. They can catch fire, most hobby shops sell fire retardant bags to charge the battery in, but like I said RC is probably the most abusive thing you could subject a battery to (my first two batteries, which were technically up to spec, died after one use because my car was drawing too many amps. Lesson learned, buy nothing less than the biggest battery your car can fit).
I can only assume that the reason you don't hear about laptops and cell phones exploding all the time is that they probably have a lot more safety features (some batteries have their own computer chips to monitor performance) and they make sure not to draw too much power.
But if you throw it in the microwave...


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 23, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I don't think it matters much, just make sure you have spares with you, those little AAA's don't last long if you use the flash much. I use Duracell's in mine, but only because I have them laying around.



It was probably my own fault, but I used a set of Panasonic aaa that were in my junk drawer.

The batteries drained quickly and while it could have been the batteries, others report that the 90ex drains batteries and shots are missed. I hated the 90ex and I upgraded everything.

I have a set of eneloops that I'm quite fond of... and if I were to point you in a direction, that would be it.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 23, 2014)

I did have a pair of energizer rechargeable batteries that wouldn't hold a charge after a year.... and they are warranties for two years... So I placed a warranty claim and after making them back, I got a coupon which I used to buy more energizers... as a back up set, I'm perfectly content with them.


----------



## ashmadux (Jun 23, 2014)

eneloops. easy


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2014)

+1 Eneloops


----------

